# what to grow?



## HerbiJesus (Mar 22, 2007)

hi everyone,
                        i'm coming to the end of my first grow and i'm planing my next. i suffer with a realy bad back and smoke for medicinal purpose. i was wondering if there are any paticuler strains of mj that are good for medicinal use ? (any help appreciated)  :smoke1:


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 23, 2007)

This is actually stickied in this sub forum. I was reading through it this morning and some of them mention being good for medicinal use.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2206


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for the link lkgpp :cool2:   i didn't spot that! cheers


----------



## flipmode (Mar 24, 2007)

i say hawiian snow white widow or skunk special skunk.although  special kidda trips me out though its like i hear voices of people talkking like im on the phone some powerful ****


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2007)

*Whats up mang.   Over 20 years ago i broke my back in a fall and was paralized from the waist down. I find that any of the following help with back pain and muscle spasms. *

*White Widow*
*White Rhino*
*AK-48*
*Most Indica strains*


----------



## flipmode (Mar 24, 2007)

yea listen to brother grunt he knows what hes talking about if any im just being real man dont want to stare u down a wrong path the **** that i preferred is real powerful


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks for your advice people.
                                             cheers TBG,(sorry about your back man) I done my back in, had to have 2 discs removed, i get bad muscle spasms in my back and leg(fed up with taking diazipam),hoping some good weed will help, so i checked out the ak-48 looks real good, but i'm stuck between that and ww, i think maybe i'll grow a couple of both, if they are compatible.  Thanks again peeps, catch ya later!


----------



## 3patas (Mar 24, 2007)

how you doing herbi what about low riders?


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2007)

"I"..much preferred the AK47 to the WW. "IMHO"..flavor was far superior, and just as pleasing, was the potency.


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 24, 2007)

the problem is theres just so many strains, i just wanna grow them all.
since iv'e been smoking the white widow has always been like the holy grail of mj so i'm gonna grow that.  and i think i'll do the ak47 cus then i could enjoy seeing the diffrences in them to grow and smoke.
am i right in saying that ak 47 is offspring from ww?
also whats the diffrence between ak47+48
thanks for your help people. :cool2: 
:48:


----------



## ms_1 (Apr 2, 2007)

I think you've got to consider what effects you want from your medical herb.  Any strain can produce different types of effects depending on how long you wait to harvest.  Harvesting earlier while the crystals are mostly white will give a more psychoactive effect.  Harvesting later when they have changed colors will produce a more relaxed, not as mind blowing effect because the thc has changed to cbd.  CBD is generally more effective for control of muscle spasms.

This info has come from other growers and I have tried their stuff and agree.

Indica is also generally a better medical herb.

I just started my first modest grow of Big Bud and after only 2 1/2 weeks, the plants are looking great.


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Apr 2, 2007)

The Doctor, L.U.I., Old Maple leaf indica! Def. Something indica dominant!
G-13 strains are great as well! 55


----------



## tango420 (May 7, 2007)

White rhino is what you want for pain IMO. I also had some trainwreck once and that was some pretty strong stuff. If your growing you might want to harvest a little later becuase the longer you wait the more thc turns into cbd's which have more of a pain killing affect.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 7, 2007)

AK48 is from Nirvana. It's their version of AK47. I'm growing it now-http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11805It's very easy to grow and the trich production is outstanding, to say the least.


----------

